# Muestra lo más bello de tu ciudad.



## Esmeralda (Nov 29, 2005)

Es para ciudades peruanas, ¿ Qué es lo más bello de Lima, Arequipa,Trujillo, Chiclayo, El Cuzco, Tarapoto, Iquitos, Huancavelica,Chimbote, Tacna, Piura, Pica, Cajamarca, Puno, Moquegua, etc, disculpen por no nombrar más.

Yo las he visto todas y a cada una le encuentro un caracter distinto y especialmente cuando tienen historia en sus calles y edificios.
Vamos muestren lo más bello de sus ciudades.

Un beso grande a mi país regalón de America.
Los quiero tanto.......


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

La Punta en el Callao es un distrito muy bonito y conservado. No solo eso sino alberga la playa mas chevere del Callao, la cantolao.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 29, 2005)

Chalaco said:


> La Punta en el Callao es un distrito muy bonito y conservado. No solo eso sino alberga la playa mas chevere del Callao, la cantolao.




Tienes razón es prciosisima, hay tomas desde el otro extremo y se ve de envidiarlo.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

EN TRUJILLO UNO DE LOS ATRACTIVOS MAS BELLOS ES LO COLONIAL, LAS CASONAS Y POR SUPUESTO LO TRADICIONAL.





















































































































































































Y HAY MASSS


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno yo soy Limeño, en todo caso pondré lo más bonito que tiene mi barrio, la alameda de los Descalzos, bastante descuidado pero me gusta.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, que bonitas fotos te has conseguido libidito.


----------



## zid (Dec 24, 2004)

Trujillo muy bonita :cheers:, me gusta más que Arequipa. Hermosas fotos liidito.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

*parecido*

Recien me voy dando cuenta de esa casona Trujillana, tiene en su patio una buena copia del Patio de los Leones del Alhambra en Granada, he aqui el sitio, una fotico un poco vieja, pero vale.







. :cheers:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Claro...he visto hartas fotos del Patio de Los Leones...me son bien parecidos.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

J Block said:


> Claro...he visto hartas fotos del Patio de Los Leones...me son bien parecidos.


. Te me adelantastes, Jota, dame un tiempito no?. igual gracias


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

De Arequipa

sus volcanes nevados y su catedral


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Aparte de la belleza colonial de Trujillo, a mi me gusta bastante el nuevo edificio del Ministerio Público. Aquí, gracias a Flavio, les dejo una foto pequeña de dia y buenas tomas de noche.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bueno Esmeralda, en contraposiciòn al thread de Sebvil, si pues, vale la pena decir lo bello tambièn, aunque reconocer la fealdad nos hace mas humanos con capacidad de mejorar... Pero en respuesta a este muy bonito thread te dirè que....

Lo mas bello del Perù està en todas las esquinas de este mapa:










En estos hermozos animales caracterìsticos e indiscutiblemente peruanos










En nuestra diversidad indìgena










En nuestra diversidad musical










En nuestro emblemàtico cajòn










En una noche de Jarana









En un amanecer de ceviche










En todos y cada uno de nosotros... Los peruanos










Y en estos colores que llevamos todos en el alma


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 29, 2005)

^^ 

Esa era la idea, de sacar lo mejor de ustedes...y no estoy en contra de mostrar lo feo, yo estoy en contra que denosten lo que por determinadas circunstancias no puede ser mejor.
Mis respetos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Vane te pasaste, que bonito lo que has puesto.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

De Chorrillos:
La Costa Verde
El Regtas Lima y las otras playas
La Herra
Plaza Lima Sur
Matellini
Pantanos de Villa
La Encantada
Country Club Villa
Colegio Cambridge!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que chevere el threadd¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

sip, yo tambien creo que lo mas bonito de las ciudades del Peru esta en todas sus esquinas, desde tumbes hasta tacna y desde ica a iquitos todo el Peru es lindo!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Vane te pasaste, que bonito lo que has puesto.



Vamos por las chelas amigouuuuuuuuu :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Vamos por las chelas amigouuuuuuuuu :cheers: :cheers:


A por ellas...


----------

